# Craig David



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I can not bear to watch him. I HAVE to change the channel whenever he comes on. It's not even his music that I dislike. It's HIM..


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I really like him, he's such a cool dude (mind you I'm not at all!).


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i like him!! hes done a really good collaboration with Rishi rich..bhangra remix of that song he did with sting... name escapes me..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Silly facial hair and unable to hold a note for more than a nano second.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

The Sting song is 'Shape of My Heart' and it's a brilliant song.. as used in 'Leon'.

Craig David (and another band at the moment) have butchered it.. *sigh*

As for him, I too dislike the teacosy wearing tosser..


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Is that the hair on his chinny chin chin? Ooooooo Craig David and the ladies..................oh..............hes so cool....................oooooooooooo..................the ladies lurve him........................ooooooooooo........................I wish I could chill like Craig David.....................fuck off...........he thinks hes so cool hes almost become a parody of himself...........I bet it was his mum that told him................I bet she now regrets it.........Craig is so cool he's not.........and hes doing well at freezing himself out of the music industry........I bet he even did tantric with Sting just to be cool with the ladies..........ooooooooo Craig David on TT Forum Coming At you...........for the ladies.....Craig David.........the man with two christian names.....................oooooo Craig David.....still on TT forum .................ooooooooooooo

BTW - just incase - I don't like him......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Is that the hair on his chinny chin chin? Ooooooo Craig David and the ladies..................oh..............hes so cool....................oooooooooooo..................the ladies lurve him........................ooooooooooo........................I wish I could chill like Craig David.....................fuck off...........he thinks hes so cool hes almost become a parody of himself...........I bet it was his mum that told him................I bet she now regrets it.........Craig is so cool he's not.........and hes doing well at freezing himself out of the music industry........I bet he even did tantric with Sting just to be cool with the ladies..........ooooooooo Craig David on TT Forum Coming At you...........for the ladies.....Craig David.........the man with two christian names.....................oooooo Craig David.....still on TT forum .................ooooooooooooo
> 
> BTW - just incase - I don't like him......


Good virtual rendition.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Is that the hair on his chinny chin chin? Ooooooo Craig David and the ladies..................oh..............hes so cool....................oooooooooooo..................the ladies lurve him........................ooooooooooo........................I wish I could chill like Craig David.....................fuck off...........he thinks hes so cool hes almost become a parody of himself...........I bet it was his mum that told him................I bet she now regrets it.........Craig is so cool he's not.........and hes doing well at freezing himself out of the music industry........I bet he even did tantric with Sting just to be cool with the ladies..........ooooooooo Craig David on TT Forum Coming At you...........for the ladies.....Craig David.........the man with two christian names.....................oooooo Craig David.....still on TT forum .................ooooooooooooo
> 
> BTW - just incase - I don't like him......


Oooh, after that I think you're pretty cool too sa|nTT ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Doh.................oh thanks..............thats just ruined my day


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Mind you Bike thinks Tony Hadley is cool too......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Who ?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Mind you Bike thinks Tony Hadley is cool too......


...and he won the final, he's really cool in my book of cool people ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Craig David - good music - talented and seems a genuinely nice guy - unlike some other 'artists' hes not up his own arse ...

poor flame material


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

He's PRIME flame material. I wish I had his life. But I don't. The closest I get is facial hair. It's not fair. Burn him I say


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey Photo, wonders will never cease. 

I canny stand the knobhead either.

I take it that this will be a one off convergence. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I really enjoy listening to Craig David! ;D. 
Tony Hadley is a 'has been'!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Tony Hadley is a 'has been'! Â


True


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> I take it that this will be a one off convergence. ;D


Vagman - since this is the flame room I do my best not to converge. Most of what gets written here by myself is written to wind others up. I assumed everyone else was doing the same... :-/ I would hate to think that someone formed an opinion of me based on what I write in the flame room.. :-/

phoTToniq.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

STFU - you are getting as bad as PMT


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> True


Nice irony.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> unlike some other 'artists' hes not up his own arse ...
> 
> poor flame material Â


I think he's stuck up some elses.........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Now now behave! Otherwise you will get Vlastan on this subject of 'arses' etc etc ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Jonathan Ross made him look like an arse over the weekend I thought. Good, the blokes a twat. A twat with a stupid hat.

Bo.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> Bo


 Selecta


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Vagman - since this is the flame room I do my best not to converge. Â Most of what gets written here by myself is written to wind others up. Â I assumed everyone else was doing the same... Â :-/ Â I would hate to think that someone formed an opinion of me based on what I write in the flame room.. Â :-/
> 
> phoTToniq.


Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just read this months Q Mag.

Our man Craig has a whole page dedicated to his plimsoll training shoe collection - all of which look the same - none of which are used for any sort of training. He takes them very seriously and expects the public to identify.

PLUS his beard is his 'creative artistic statement that he wears. Twat. Conviscate all his royalties and give them to charity.

Dread to think of his car choice.....


----------

